# Unsuccessful bagsnatcher



## Smelge (Mar 12, 2010)

http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/5051683.Hunt_for_Worthing__poo_thief_/


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 12, 2010)

I lol'd


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 12, 2010)

I sure would have loved to see the look on his face.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 12, 2010)

I am still laughing.


----------



## Liam (Mar 12, 2010)

"Suspect described as a black teenager."
Now we sit and wait for him to come.
I remember something like this happening before.  Still funnier than hell.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, if this were a video, it would be the greatest ever...


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe he will turn himself in from the guilt ^^


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 12, 2010)

That'd be so classic.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 13, 2010)

Totally saved this thread.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 13, 2010)

Never change that signature quote, LK. 

It is the best ever.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 13, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! I would just LOVE to see the look on his face.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 13, 2010)

***** stole my poo.


----------

